# Camas - harvesting and cooking?



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

The camas on our property is blooming. I've been meaning to sample some for the past couple of years. My son and I harvested a couple (making sure to get the ones with the blue flowers  ), and peeled the skins. The bulbs are pretty decent size - pretty close to a golf ball.

Anyone here have any experience with the best time to harvest and/or a favorite way to prepare them? Long-slow cooking is what I have heard is best.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some links you might find information on 

http://mrcamas.com/Cooking-with-Camas.htm

http://honest-food.net/2011/07/26/cooking-blue-camas/

http://www.theoldfoodie.com/2006/08/blue-means-safe-to-eat.html

 Al


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you!

Here are a couple more links that I was reading last night:

http://lewis-clark.org/content/content-article.asp?ArticleID=2129

http://pfaf.org/user/Plant.aspx?LatinName=Camassia+quamash


----------

